# Is Anyone Selling Weed?



## pwn handler (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey,
Please tell me that there is someone on this site that lives in Ballentyne Area, Charlotte, North Carolina. Near the 28277 area. Because there is no hook-ups here. All I want is maybe 1 ounce or less. If it is pre-rolled thats even better.

Please message me and i'll get in touch.


----------



## marley'man (Nov 8, 2008)

go on to a drug dealing forum!


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 8, 2008)

u can find pretty decent weed there
NC is a corridor state, u get indoor sour diesel from NY, and exotic hydro frm miami i;ve been there u're just not trying hard enough


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Nov 9, 2008)

Try standing on the street corner holding up a sign that says "I need to buy some weed"


----------



## GOT THAT FIRE (Nov 9, 2008)

ya nc has some fire if u try hard enough,not on the enternet tho


----------



## smartsoverambition (Nov 9, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> Try standing on the street corner holding up a sign that says "I need to buy some weed"


i used 2 do that all the time in high school, in 10 minutes 10 other guys would join in with signs saying "me too"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2008)

what the f.............. ? 


closed


----------

